# Never give out your telephone number at Metro



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

I had my groceries delivered by Metro yesterday and it's a new number - they asked for my telephone number.

Low and behold I was sitting there on the evening tub of Mango ice cream balanced on my lap hibiscus tea to the right of me, spoon in one hand and my phone rings - with some Egyptian guy muttering random things and "where facebook" you want email? "Give me list I get you want"

I just told him I was not interested and had 4 more calls so in the end I sent a text message back saying not to contact me again and it stopped.

Weird, huh?

I must have had my weirdo aftershave on, seems to attract them..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly this is an everyday -occurrence if you give out your number you will get weird calls.. fact.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Metro has had every phone number I've ever possessed for the last four years and I have NEVER had a problem. When I order delivery they call me back to tell me if something isn't in stock, or if there is an offer on an alternate item and I want to change etc. They have always been very polite with me, as I am with them. 

I have of course had many unsolicited calls over the years, but am confident Metro is not behind it. It's always very low class village accents who don't speak English. Unless my number gets sold on the black market


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Metro has had every phone number I've ever possessed for the last four years and I have NEVER had a problem. When I order delivery they call me back to tell me if something isn't in stock, or if there is an offer on an alternate item and I want to change etc. They have always been very polite with me, as I am with them.
> 
> I have of course had many unsolicited calls over the years, but am confident Metro is not behind it. It's always very low class village accents who don't speak English. Unless my number gets sold on the black market




Ohh you are so lucky Sam... any time I have given out my number other than the local pharmacy I started to get weird and wonderful calls... if they insist on a number I now make one up.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If I get unwanted calls I just keep answering the phone and put it down and carry on doing what I was doing... they soon stop if they are paying for a call and you are not chatting back.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh you are so lucky Sam... any time I have given out my number other than the local pharmacy I started to get weird and wonderful calls... if they insist on a number I now make one up.


Seriously?? I've given out my number loads, McDs, Metro, KFC etc. Never had any trouble. I also carry our office number which is posted on various sites around the net and I do get creepy calls occasionally, but nothing excessive.

I must just be too damn ugly


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Nothing to do with Metro, but more generally:

I get my share of nuisance calls. Out of curiosity, what is it they are generally after? My guess is money, but I'm curious as to their thinking (if there is a pattern).

Do Egyptians tend to get frequent nuisance calls (and so maybe calls are just random dialing) or is it particular to foreigners?

Views on best way of dealing with them? I generally politely but firmly tell then not to call me, and if they keep calling, let them ring and ring until they give up. The repeated ringing can be a real nuisance in some situations though. Has anyone found other ways of discouraging them?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Seriously?? I've given out my number loads, McDs, Metro, KFC etc. Never had any trouble. I also carry our office number which is posted on various sites around the net and I do get creepy calls occasionally, but nothing excessive.
> 
> I must just be too damn ugly




Yes and usually within 48 hours.. however McDs KFC only have a switchboard number for me and I have never had Metro etc deliver, but any small shop that has asked for my number and I was foolish enough to give it has within a couple of days given me grief with unwanted phone calls... I only posted on here weeks ago about my friend being tormented by phone calls telling her that he liked her better when she was wearing such and such and the item she was wearing right this minute didn't suit her... turned out to be the delivery boy from the dry cleaner.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If I get unwanted calls I just keep answering the phone and put it down and carry on doing what I was doing... they soon stop if they are paying for a call and you are not chatting back.


Yes I do the same, as talking only encourages them.now I give my husbands number mainly because I don't know mine.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

I've never had any weird phonecalls except the odd wrong number and I've given my number out in supermarkets, taxi drivers, take aways etc and I use the same number for work which goes out on mailshots and in Sharm publications.

I did get the 'secret handshake' once in Metro up in Nabq though...I think it's because I'm pretty though haha!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh you are so lucky Sam... any time I have given out my number other than the local pharmacy I started to get weird and wonderful calls... if they insist on a number I now make one up.


It's that blonde hair my dear and the Scottish accent it makes grown men turn to mush

I had 2 here I set my beady little eyes on, got me nowhere quick.

3 Heineken later a bit disorientated and 60 LE more poor I went to the gents to make sure I looked dapper, even brushed my eyebrows and gave myself a quick wink in the mirror and told myself I was the Don and strutted out like a rooster and they did a Houdini and were gone.

I clutched my little phone in eager anticipation to call them all I heard were the sultry tones of the Arabic vodafone lady telling me the number does not exist

Sometimes I think it's best just to give another number from an Egyptian who has called


----------

